# sheels boondock blind



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

scheels boondock blind Is it worth looking at? 
And what are someother goods blinds to look at for someone who cant afford a matrix360???


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hands down, go with the Boondock. That is if you don't want to spend the money on the 360. I just bought one. LOVE it. Sets up exactly like the 360. Awesome blind for the price.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not sure what the boondock looks like. I just bought one of these:










Ameristep Intimidator

Natchez Shooters Supply has them on sale right now for $159.86

Natchez

Great blind for the money.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

huntin.

Does that have a camo mesh that goes all the way to the top, or is there open space at the top? In the picture it looks like it has the camo mesh like the 360, with some open space towards the top of the opening. Give some more info on the blind. Looks like a good deal. I have a 360 and love it, but one of these would be nice to leave in the field.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, it has 360 degree camo mesh that covers the entire opening. What is really nice is that it has a zip in floor, so if you do leave it up you don't have to worry about snakes.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

haha snakes are fun. I know a guy that climbed into a pit blind before sun up and had a rattler climb out over his feet.

Looks like a nice blind for the money!


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

decided to just nut up and buy a matrix 360 thanx for the info. tho. like my dad said you get what you pay for!


----------

